# Hogs and deer feeders



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

Well got a lease in southeast texas and already getting the hogs again. However the SOB's have already ruined 3 deer feeders by knocking htem over and then banging the up. Any good suggestions? I see lots of bacon again this year. I had to move my feeder 4 times last year due to hogs tearing the ground up under the feeders.


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

Also got this youngster smiling for that camara. Looks like in 2-3 years he is going to be a nice buck


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

that sucks! 


t-posts hammered in good next to each leg then tied off with strong wire.


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

You can always fence your feeders off with T-post and Cattle panels, little pricey but works well.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Hog proof feeder pens are your only hope.....

There is some info on this Thread...Do a forums search on feeder pens...or hog proof...

Our hog feeders only have B-wire...and we use rebar 3' deep and wired to all feeder legs..Hope this helps.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=87112&highlight=feeder+pens


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

My 2 cents worth. Looks to me like those feeder legs are spread out waaaayyy too far. With them spread out at that much of an angle it makes it easier for the hogs to kick a leg out from under them. I also receomend as someone else already stated to stake your feeder legs down.


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

Yea I have tried different angles on the legs, but they seem to knock them down no matter what angle I get them. I hate to put wire up, b/c we have cut a few of the hogs and wouldnt mind getting me a few for the freezer. I am def. going to try to stage the legs down and see if that keeps it standing for longer than 2 days.


----------



## Koolbreeze72 (Jul 11, 2006)

We also hunt in east texas (elkhart). Thats what a typical young buck looks like here also. They kinda have that "basket case" look to them.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

T-posts driven into the ground and each leg of the feeder wired to the post. Much cheaper than fencing the feeder off, less work too.

Of course they'll still eat the corn that's on the ground, but oh well.

TH


----------



## REDFISH STALKER (May 17, 2006)

I agree with chiefcharlie, We use rebar to stake the legs down in the ground about 3 feet or so. but, like Trouthunter said it keeps them from tearing up the feeder but doesn't stop them from eating the corn.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Ditto on the Tposts and/or rebar with wire strapped to the legs. Also, I would recommend using feeders that hang and use 2 pulleys to winch up the barrel. We used to have the fixed kind like you have shown, and the hogs would rub up against the legs which would shake the whole thing enough to knock down more corn and they figured that out pretty quick. Then they would keep hitting the legs and knock over the whole thing. With the barrels hanging, if they rub on the legs the vibration won't travel down the cables enough to shake them and knock out more corn. Those two things solved our hogs tearing up the feeder problems. just my 2 cents and experience.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*pig problem*

Shoot the hogs till they quit coming back.


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

You need to bring some dogs in, catch what you can and run the rest off.


----------



## txhoghtr (Aug 14, 2006)

I dont know if it works yet but I have a new feeder where we hunt for just hogs. Ive tied the feeder to a tree with two ratchet straps. There are still legs but they are more for looks than actually holding up the feeder can. The hogs so far have knocked the legs around and off the wood bases made for them but the can is still right where I put it. I used heavy duty ratchet straps to hold the weight. dont know how long it will last but my help some.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Hog panels and T-post are the best way to keep them from knocking over your feeder. I have herd that if you put a sleeve over the legs of the feeder they will give up on trying to root the feeder out. That also works with ***** put a sleeve over the leg and secure it with a chain to keep it up and they can't get to your spinner. Otherwise shoot as many as you can, and Trap them.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Cheapest and most effective way is to drive a t post or metal post next to each leg. Then wire the feeder leg to the post really well and they won't be able to knock it over. Should be hog/cattle proof.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

A bracket on the barrel a pulley and a boat winch with cable was my answer. My feeders hang from the trees now. The hogs will never tear up my feeders again.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Saw no T post or pen. No matter where or how you "place them" they are coming down with hogs in the area. Must always T post them and use panels to fence the feeder. Dont make it too small becuase the deer wont go in and also the hogs are so close if anyway possible they will get in. Should use at least 14 16ft. panels around the feeder. Cost a bunch but you can quit worrying. OH yeah be sure to put plenty T posts to hold up your fence panels and leave no gap under them where the hog can stick his nose.

Charlie 

Charlie


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

All good ideas here, but how do you get the t-posts or rebar in rock??? My feeders sit on about three to four inches of dirt and then solid rock. Short of a hammerdrill how do you stabilize the feeders or build pens or fences? Can't go tree to tree doesn,t work out.


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

You can try wrapping the the bottom area of the poles with barb wire. It can help keep the hogs and cows off your poles.


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

Build feed pens

Use cattle pannels that you can buy at a feed store, they are easy to put in with about 10 T-posts and some heavy guage wire. Once you put feed pens up you will never go back. They are short enough that the deer can get in and tall enough that the pigs can't .


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

Well shooting them, trapping them, and dogs dont seem to do the trick. Last year we killed 7, and trapped 21 which we killed the ones we wanted and cut the others. Also after season we brought the dogs in and and cut 6 more. But they are already back again. I usually kill 6-7 a year until everyone I know has enough pork they need.


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

I would try the barb wire or take some one by two's and drive nails into them and saftey wire the wood to the legs of your feeders. Thats worked at our place.


----------



## confused (Apr 14, 2006)

I built some giant tripods out of heavy pipe that used to be a fire sprinkler system. Mounted a winch and pullys to hang the feeders then drove stakes into the ground and wired the legs to the stakes. When cranked up, the feeder bottoms are out of my reach. The animals can push and bang on the legs all they want cause the cable absorbs all the shock and keeps the barrel from shaking out corn. Me feeders used to look just like yours but these newest one have been bulletproof for over four years now.


----------

